# WOT Problem



## 70455HO (Aug 12, 2021)

70 GTO 455HO Turbo 400 all original 86k miles I live at 6500 ft elevation so all my testing is around that going up Steep grades .At WOT in Drive right before 2nd to 3rd shift engine seems to be in Limbo not really loosing power but not making power but when it shifts to 3rd power comes in right away? I will be Racing in Street Drags next month Stock Class 1/8 mile at 3300ft Elevation problem is I can test till day before Races Does this sound like an Elevation Problem which will correct it self when I run it at 3300ft or something else going on?


----------

